# Looking for Spooky Ambient Music



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm looking for spooky "ambient" music other than Midnight Syndicate & Nox Arcana. It can have sound effects or not, I'm trying to find some tracks on YouTube but having trouble. Is there any other artists out there that make this type of music. I'm looking through amazon but not sure what to look for. This is the type of music I'd like to use on Halloween along with ghosts sound effects cause I'm making a Haunted Graveyard theme for my yard this year.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for but it's different spooky instrumental music than the artists you mention.
https://dulcetjones.bandcamp.com/


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i'll look for it and post a pic.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Adam Hurst's _Elegy_ album is a recommendation.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

An unusual choice would be the theme song to Midsomer Murders, a British crime show. The first couple of seasons used a theramin for the theme song, and the tune is kind of Dark Shadows meets merry-go-round in an elevator. It could be ambient music, carnEvil music, ballroom dance music ... it's a great piece.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my favorite ambient tracks is "Screams From The Cemetery" by Zombie Girl. Contrary to the title, there are no actual screams in it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

diajoh said:


> An unusual choice would be the theme song to Midsomer Murders, a British crime show. The first couple of seasons used a theramin for the theme song, and the tune is kind of Dark Shadows meets merry-go-round in an elevator. It could be ambient music, carnEvil music, ballroom dance music ... it's a great piece.


That's exactly the music (looped, through a digital photo frame with changing portraits) that I use for Halloween night at my witch's (candy) table. Wonderfully creepy and almost whimsical, but not overtly scary (as we have a lot of toddlers in our neighborhood currently.)


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can find some great spooky music for free here. This site is a great place to find leads on ambient music for Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

My fiancee is into New Age music, and a few years back I downloaded some music for her from e-music. One of the albums I downloaded was "The Float Zone" by Dino Pacifici. The first track, "The Currents Of Space", would be great as ambient background music for a haunt, IMHO. I couldn't find it on youtube, so I threw together a quick video so you could give it a listen.






If you're interested, this track is available (as an Mp3 download) on Amazon.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Put "Mannheim Steamroller Halloween" into your Youtube search I think they did a good job.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Adrian von Ziegler has some great stuff on youtube he has Celtic and relaxing music but he also has Gothic music I have a lot of his saved


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> Adrian von Ziegler has some great stuff on youtube he has Celtic and relaxing music but he also has Gothic music I have a lot of his saved


Thanks I'll try searching!  

Again you guys helped me out so much and I appreciate it a bunch! I want to use these for the trick or treaters that are coming to my house on Halloween and wanted to make a mix CD of spooky ambient music.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out this compilation of free haunt music!  http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/album/a-haunted-journey


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I really like Clint Mansell. Lux Aeterna is from the Requiem for a Dream soundtrack and a lot of his music is not overly creepy but sets a good mood. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9MMZEl5cUI


----------



## psychwardpsymphony (Jul 26, 2014)

Greetings, Though we are new here to this site, it already feels like home as it's always nice to be among kindred spirits! Just wanted to offer our music to any of you who might be able to use it for your haunts, events or promotions. Our music is always offered FREE of charge with no stipulations other then we ask that you be kind enough to give us a like on FB and credit our name should you play any of the dark compositions we've created. To hear our music you can find us on all the usual online outlets by searching the name psych ward psymphony. Should you hear anything you'd like to have a copy of, simply send us a message and we'll get your requested song or songs to you with our compliments. Psych Ward Psymphony wishes you all a very Happy Halloween.


----------



## Mystary (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm A Composer By The Name Of Mystary, I Actually Speak To Midnight Syndicate There Great Influences, Please Take. A Listen Thank You


----------



## highbury (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm new to the site and just saw this thread. I've been using dark ambient tracks in my cemetery yard haunt for a few years now. I started with some old tracks from Aphex Twin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrdWBT3wBlQ

But now I'm using tracks from Lull:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WmqRiqy-Lw

Also check out Northaunt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rvuKk2OrVI

And Svartsinn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLZS1dIXxs


----------



## highbury (Aug 4, 2014)

I also found this great track from Svarte Greiner, which I think I'll be incorporating into this year's haunt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbT3OhHBydc


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I second Adrian von Ziegler. His work is *fantastic*. Also highly recommend any one of the Silent Hill game soundtracks. The composer, Akira Yamaoka, rules the world when it comes to creepy ambiance with an industrial edge.


----------



## Kevin Alvey (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't hesitate to try
www.halloweenmusicgalore.com
All Digital downloads only and more Soundtracks on the way.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is an artist that I think has made some really good music for this very thing. His name is JON HYERS HAUNTSCAPES and you can listen to him on youtube. Just copy his name and hauntscapes to listen. Hope this helps.

GG


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

GiggleingGhost said:


> Here is an artist that I think has made some really good music for this very thing. His name is JON HYERS HAUNTSCAPES and you can listen to him on youtube. Just copy his name and hauntscapes to listen. Hope this helps.
> 
> GG


Thank you, I'll search for him!


----------



## TombstoneBob (Jul 5, 2014)

Kinda of weird one , but I have used the first 1:30 of the first song off of the Yellow Brick Road album by Elton John , titled Funeral of a Friend / Love Lies Bleeding ...... just as is with any background effects music , it has to fit the theme ... 
Hope it works for ya


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

My favorite dark ambient artists and albums are:
Richard Bone: "The Spectral Ships", "Ether Dome", "The Ghosts of Hanton Village"
Raison d'Etre: just about any album
Robert Rich and Lustmord: "Stalker"
Shinjuku Thief: just about anything
Nurse With Wound
Tor Lundvall

And of course, my Ambient mix from long ago is still around.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

One song I have always liked and found creepy is the organ music from the movie The Ghost and Mr. Chicken.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz_crHdfggY


----------



## Mandycane (Sep 26, 2014)

NASA's space sounds are very spooky ambient sounds. NASA recorded electromagnetic vibrations of the planets and converted them to sound waves. You kind find them on YouTube or the NASA site.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Giving this thread a bump and a new album.
http://michaelhedstrom.bandcamp.com/album/nightmare-chronicles


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi TheScary_Jackolantern!

If by any chance you're still looking, here's a link to my ambient *Horrorshow* collection:

https://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-the-ambient-collection

Download codes are available. Please contact me if you're interested 

Jeannie


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey not to toot my own horn, but I made a song for this exact reason...cause I couldnt find any realy scary and long ambient horror songs. This is as scary as I could make it and I think it came out nice.


----------

